

Google's $8.5 million Buzz settlement a go - Mithrandir
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/11/02/google_buzz_settlement_preliminary_settlement/

======
aphexairlines
This is ridiculous. So two lawyers are getting paid 2.125 million dollars (25%
of the $8.5M settlement) for suing Google on my behalf over something I don't
mind? I never signed up to make a couple of guys millionaires from a complaint
about a free service.

Is there a way to protest this kind of absurd class action suit and reduce the
payout?

~~~
Udo
Yes, but just to make sure everybody understands it's only the lawyers (and
dubious privacy organizations) who get paid, they sent out an email to every
Google Mail user stating (quote):

" _Just to be clear, this is not a settlement in which people who use Gmail
can file to receive compensation. Everyone in the U.S. who uses Gmail is
included in the settlement, unless you personally decide to opt out before
December 6, 2010. The Court will consider final approval of the agreement on
January 31, 2011._ "

------
bhiggins
here is what I sent Google in response:

I love Gmail. I've loved it since the beginning when I got an invite code from
[redacted] and I think it has just gotten better and better over the years.
But, I am disappointed that you didn't commit to being more careful with how
you handle privacy leaks with new products. Either make a commitment that you
won't intentionally do something like this again, or admit that your plan is
to "educate" people about auto-added privacy-violating products that ride on
Gmail's coattails. If you plan on going the latter route, please let me know
so I can switch to a different email provider now.

